# Chuck out the pork



## red robbo 69 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can I confess I was getting a wee bit fed up with pulled pork.

Saw a lovely looking 2kg piece of chuck in Turner and George on Saturday and impulse bought. 

On the Weber OTP this morning around 6am. Rubbed with Pitt Cue beef rub

10 hours at 225-230F. Started off with some mesquite chips for a bit of intense smoke followed by some applewood chunks. 2x2 snake with aussie heat beats. Temp held really well. Foiled after 4 hours with a splash of apple juice. Took it to 203F, then into a cool box for a few hours waiting for the folks to arrive. Pulled into big, moist, meaty chunks.

Well I'll do that again. Maybe next time just salt and pepper no mesquite.













P1030374.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Jul 20, 2015


















P1030376.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Jul 20, 2015






Never uploaded photos before and not exactly David Bailey, but you get the general idea. 

Cheers

Robin


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Robin.  That mesquite is an aquired taste!  I do try to warn folks about it.  IF you ever try it again just use a handful of chips and sprinkle on the coals now and then ( not too often ) along with your other woods.  For folks not used to it, a little can go a LONG way.  Back in Texas I used mesquite for heat and mesquite for smoke, but I had 11 acres of it.  LOVE the stuff but I grew up eating beef that way.

That chuck looks great to me!  Hope you all had a fine meal out of it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2015)

The Pics and the Beef look good from here! The Wife HATES Mesquite! Me, I'm more hardcore...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## okie362 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mesquite also burns hot and is great for steaks.  I like it but most don't so I never use it for smoke.


----------



## wade (Jul 21, 2015)

Good looking meat Robin and the photos are perfect too. We like our photos on here


----------

